# Arm strain



## motown1002 (Nov 30, 2017)

I did something really stupid about a month ago and have been paying for it every since.  Believe it or not, alcohol was not involved.  Company function - Bowling....  Decided to see if I could throw an 8lb bowling ball down the lane over hand.  Needless to say, I pulled something in my right arm.  The pain is the location of the muscle that contract when you do a hammer curl near the front of the elbow and into the bicep.  I have used ice and ibuprofen.  I cant even curl a 25lb dumbbell.  I haven't went to the doc yet because I figure he will tell me just to let it heal.  Im trying to train around it, but wondering if any of you smarter people than me, which is most of you have any ideas that might help.  Thanks my friends.

MT


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2017)

Do hammer curls with a 5lb dumbbell. A lot of reps. Get some blood in and out of there. Increase weight very slowly over time until you are 100% 

Also u r dumb throwing a bowling ball lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2017)

Did u atleast throw it all the way down the lane?


----------



## tinymk (Nov 30, 2017)

My rule of thumb for me, if it is not improving within 2 weeks I go see my ortho. He knows me, done several surgeries on me, and knows what I do to my body. 
Like POB said, flush the area a bit, get fluid build-up and blood moving through there. I tend to alternate heat with light stretching and then icing it down. Also useful, 2 aleve 2x a day with food to maybe help calm it down. 

Just my experience with similar injuries.


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Yes POB, it was stupid.  Wish I could blame it on beer.  I made it most of the way down but still ended up in the gutter.  I will try the heat/ cold as well.  I did do a lot of reps a couple days ago like you said POB and seems a little better, but man, doing stupid sh*t at this age is..........stupid.  lol  Takes way too long to heal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2017)

I like to ice first few days then heat after like 3 or 4 days to get more blood in there.


----------

